

The work spaces of over-achievers from Aaron Sorkin to Oprah Winfrey - wallflower
http://www.vanityfair.com/culture/fanfair/my-desk-slide-show

======
Rondrak
Is it just me or does it appear that Lorne Michaels (page 7) is playing Snood
on his computer?
[https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Snood_%28vide...](https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Snood_%28video_game%29)

